

Ask HN: How many of you wish to quit a job to build a startup? - atrust

Curious how many of you are tired of your job and can&#x27;t wait to quit to build a start-up? Why? What&#x27;s your current position?
======
jpetersonmn
I used to have that dream, not so much any more. I work in IT but have been
programming in vb.net and python for the last couple of years. I've created
several in house utilities for troubleshooting of our main software and
automation of internal processes. (I work for an electronic testing company)
I've started many side projects, however the excitement usually wears off in a
couple weeks and they don't get finished. I'm dedicated to finishing my
current project (been working on it several months now) but after that I think
I'm going to focus on smaller side projects that I can finish in a week or
two, or perhaps trying to help with some open source projects. I tend to shy
away from sharing my code with others. I'm self taught and feel like it's
probably real substandard compared to the "professionals".

~~~
atrust
Where are you from?

------
foxpc
I'd say it's a dream of every developer.

I'm currently working full-time developer for a single product. But trying to
find at least a few evenings a week to work on my side project that miiight
just take off. I'm a bit sceptical about the success but you never know! At
least I'm having fun doing it, right?

~~~
haidrali
I also have dream exactly like yours working as full stack developer and along
side product and carrying it to my startup

~~~
atrust
same here, send me an email if you are interested to chat atrust15 at
gmail.com

------
nsetu
With an aim to have a start-up of my own, I decided to first give up my
permanent job and work as a contractor. This I thought was safe than going out
all by myself. I now have a company of my own but I work at client sites.
Initially this all seem to be right thing and I also thought of taking up some
freelance work which could generate profits for the company.

But, due to my full time job I can hardly focus on my freelance projects let
alone targeting those deadlines..

And also I think to bag onto some good projects its essential to meet right
people and win projects- which all comes down to networking skills.

------
Proleps
I've thought about starting my own company, but I don't want to start a
startup. I want to start a company without investors that actually makes money
from the beginning.

Although it is something I think about from time to time, I am sticking to the
job I have for a while. I learn a lot on the job and it's a nice place to
work.

------
codeonfire
As soon as I hit my "quit and build a start-up" targets, I'll be doing just
that. Can't really stand being an employee much longer. I'd rather deal with
users and clients than coworkers and middlemen managers.

------
hackerboos
I'm trying to get things started on the side whilst working full time because
rent.

I kind of regret not making more of an effort to do this whilst I was in
university; I had so much spare time!

~~~
atrust
What kind of things? Mind to share?

~~~
hackerboos
Nothing of interest yet. I've been too busy getting my paperwork together to
move to Canada.

That's done now, so soon hopefully.

------
hashtag
Just working on projects on the side. Nothing I'd call a startup yet and
certainly nothing I'd be dropping everything to dive into at this moment.

~~~
orky56
Just curious, what's your specific/gut criteria to drop everything and go with
it?

~~~
hashtag
Traction. Enough of it to quantify moving forward.

------
aswerty
I quit about 2 months ago. Currently researching a new tech stack and in the
process of designing a web application.

~~~
atrust
atrust15 @ gmail.com

------
deegles
Can't. At least not in this country. I'm on a visa.

~~~
atrust
Have you thought about side project?

